# Utah trip to the San Rafael Swell May 3-5



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm planning on going to the San Rafael Swell area for the weekend of May 3rd-5th. If anyone is interested in going, let me know. I haven't been there in a long time so its just going to be a lot of awesome hiking and exploration for me. My 3 goats are not ready to carry loads so it may just be a lot of day hikes.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

You mentioned Temple Mountain on the phone. Is this the one near the Goblins off 24 on the way to Hanksville?

Hannah and I did Little Wild Horse canyon there a few years ago. It is brutal on saddle bags, being so narrow. There was one place we had to give the goats a boost over an overhanging dry waterfall. The overhang made it so that the goats didn't want to try to jump. We also had to unload them a couple times so they could squeeze through places or make big leaps off boulders.

I would plan to pack lots of water, the standard emergency supplies and ropes and harnesses. Maybe a few technical climbing tools if we were exploring. It is easy to go down a place where you can't get back up.

A few months before we were there, a lady went missing. She was found a couple weeks later, dead in the canyon next to it, having gotten trapped in one of those one way canyons.

I'll see if I can get that Friday off work. It would be nice to take off in the morning.

There is a uranium mine on Temple Mountain with yellow cake uranium samples laying around.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

What I was thinking is only packing in the open along the back of the reef, then setting up a camp and exploring from there without packs. Loaded goats wont enjoy the slot canyons and indeed, would destroy the equipment. But of course, the problem is that we only have a weekend. We'll just have to decide how far to go (how much time to spend) with packs vs exploring the canyons. Also, consider exploring the top of the reef structure itself. There is Wild Horse Window and other interesting features, along with epic views on top. It'd be less constraining for the goats (probably) if we wanted to camp there instead of along the back of the reef.

There are places worth looking at both north and south of Temple Mountain. Little Wild Horse is to the south, and then there are some less epic but perhaps easier things to the north. It looks like Iron Wash and Old Woman's wash have dry-fall obstacles that would stop us with goats. Ernie Canyon is probably ok, but I have to read more about it. In truth any plan my go bad if there are 3 foot deep puddles in the canyons etc, so we have to be flexible.

Then there is the north side of the swell too (which I did as a boy scout). It is much more open and classic wild west plateaus, plus a little closer. It looks like 2/3 of the slot canyons would be impossible to go all the way through with goats or even without ropes and gear. But who cares if you have to turn around at some point-- it could still be fun. 

The main problem I see with this area is that you could find places where goats got themselves stuck and needed a rescue. Thats a big waste of time on a trip and hopefully doesn't turn out to be a problem. We'll have to keep it in mind though. I dont plan on doing any technical canyoneering with goats ;o)


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I hear ya. But I take stuff anyway just so you are prepared if you do get in trouble or run across someone else who is.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I've got Friday off. I am not yet sure if my son does. Anyone else joining us?


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll give you a call tomorrow. So far nobody else. 3 in my party.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Charlie Horse said:


> I'll give you a call tomorrow. So far nobody else. 3 in my party.


7 with three cars.


----------



## dvelarde4 (Sep 13, 2012)

I wont be going but be sure to let me know next time.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I started a yahoo group for the purpose of scheduling group hikes in Utah. Its Utah Pack Goats group.

Here is the link:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/utahpackgoats/


----------

